# cambistat



## arboromega (May 4, 2004)

just started using cambistat this year...curious as to the results. has anyone used this a year or so ago and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## phasthound (May 6, 2004)

I'd love to hear results from arborists in the field, too.
Their marketing makes it sound too good to be true.
I attended a seminar by the scientist who did the study on the oak that is pictured in the ads that recovered dramatically over a few years. What I learned was that several trees were treated, but all the others were removed (for construction) before any recovery was observed. So, the study was based on only one tree. I need more than that to convince me.


----------



## arboromega (May 8, 2004)

yes it does sound too good to be true, guess nobody is using it based upon the short list of replies


----------



## rbtree (May 8, 2004)

Scott Baker is doing Cambistat treatments, as well as teaching seminars about it. wiley_p is considering doing it also...and I am planning on selling jobs for them, as well as other procedures including mychorrizal inoculants.


----------



## wiley_p (May 8, 2004)

The most appealing thing about this product is the "side effects" proven increase in fine root development, the tree acts as if its in a drought, which is good because a lot of the urban environment dosnt hold water long enough for trees. And if the tree is using less energy for growth in the csanopy then that energy is availble elsewhere in the tree.


----------



## phasthound (May 8, 2004)

Well, I hope that all of you who are going to use Cambistat will report back with your observations after several years. I'm all in favor of the results the marketing guys are claiming.


----------

